# Are the Petzl lights very good?



## Pahrens (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm quite new to headlamps but have liked the look of the Petzl Tikka Plus. Are they very durable? How do they compare with Princeton Tec? I've been looking at the Remix Pro and the Eos II and they both look good too.

I have a Zebralight SC30W but don't like it. It can be temperamental with the modes and I don't trust it. I wont consider buying them again.

Are there any other good brands? I've seen a little on the Silva lights but not much, they look ok too.

I'll be using it for night time walks when hiking and just around town. I like it when they have a very low mode for working in close too.


----------



## NoSweat88 (Sep 26, 2010)

I, too, am very new to the whole flashlight/ headlamp arena, only having been exposed to the 3D cell maglight I carried in the the small of my back for 25 years.

I've been trying to decide on a headlamp for a Bug Out Bag and, having perused this forum, have decided to go with the Princeton Tec Apex Pro. It seems to have gotten good reviews here and is much more wallet friendly than my second choice, the SureFire Saint. As to the quality of the Petzl....watch the Military Channel if you have it. On almost ALL of the shows which feature modern military subjects, the "boys" are wearing Petzl. In MY book, that says a lot.

This isn't a very big forum...look around. You'll find tons of info like I did.

NoSweat88


----------



## petersmith6 (Sep 26, 2010)

my Princeton Tec Apex packed up after 2 months after the plastic cracked and it fell apart. my first petzel is 20 years old and still goning strong and my tikka was one of the first and it still going strong.


----------



## CarbideCaver (Sep 26, 2010)

I've a Myo I keep in my briefcase and have had it for about 5 years. It's been a dependable light, and I like the flip up/down diffuser. Wish the various switches were bigger as I've used this lamp caving and it's hard to operate with a gloved hand. It's an older lamp and so doesn't have the throw of the Fenix headlamp I recently picked up.

Petzl gear gets used in some tough places and their gear tends to stand up pretty well. You could do far worse.


----------



## Pahrens (Sep 26, 2010)

Hehe, the military channel. In South Australia we have ABC, Seven, Nine, Ten and SBS. Well people who have a TV do... We don't. But yeah I agree that says a lot about the Petzl's, if they can survive what those guys put them through I'm sure they'll be ok with me.

I like the sound of a Petzl going for 20 years too.


----------



## GhostReaction (Sep 27, 2010)

I still have my incantation petzl from the 90s and three cracked Princeton tec. I ll choose a petzl anytime for their quality


----------



## Pahrens (Sep 27, 2010)

Seems like people are much more fond of the Petzl headlamps. Are there any other good brands? Do Petzl have any models that take CR123 batteries?


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Sep 27, 2010)

The Petzl headlamps aren't the brightest around here, not at all. The more bright Petzl's is also very expensive here in Norway. 
I have a Petzl headlamp, and i has been owning it since the mid 90's. It still works great! IMO, the make high quality headlamps.


----------



## Pahrens (Sep 27, 2010)

So what would be considered some of the brighter headlamps? I like the Petzl's because of their looks and simplicity. It sounds like they're very dependable too.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Sep 27, 2010)

Pahrens said:


> So what would be considered some of the brighter headlamps? I like the Petzl's because of their looks and simplicity. It sounds like they're very dependable too.



Sten lights are legendary at around 270+ lumens and I think you'd have to repeatedly bounce a hammer off one to kill it. 'Bright' isn't what you want, unless you're fighting other light sources or doing photography.

60 lumens on a headlamp is plenty, if the photons go where you want 'em to. If you just firehose light out you'll feel like you see well, but it's a trick. You want a fairly throwy headlamp (10-20 degree optics) with the option to diffuse for tight work. Being able to pick lower settings is a plus, both to save adjusted vision in small spaces and to extend battery life.

It's easy to get caught up on the lumens for the first few flashlights, but there are more important priorities: Build quality, output pattern, and user interface.


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Sep 27, 2010)

Of course the Zebralights, but you already have one, and wasn't that happy with it. 
Maybe these headlamp manufacturers?  
Fenix, Surefire, iTP(Only a 80-lumens headlamp, but on 1 AAA! way more powerful than some of the Petzl's, like Tactikka ETC.) 
Lupine Betty is the most powerful mass produced headlamp i think, with 1850 lumens. There are many more, just Google it  Seems like Olight is coming with a new headlamp soon too. 

I agree that Petzl's is beautiful, especially the Petzl's without battery pack. Unfortunately they aren't bright enought, the delivers about 20-50 lumens, it depends on the models. 

You can't go wrong with the SureFire Saint Minimus, great little and comfortable headlamp, and it is pretty bright too. Easy user interface, like you want it. Surefire would never fail you, you can always trust the Saint Minimus. Good quality! 

Odd that you don't like the Zebralights, i love mine  I was unfamilar with the UI for some minutes, and after that, i just loved it.


----------



## Colorblinded (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm a big fan of my Petzls but that doesn't mean I love everything about them. I've owned several Myo XP headlamps and currently have the Myo RXP which is my favorite since I can set the levels and their order. I also have a Zipka that lives in my camera bag.

The problem with Petzl is I consider them quite pricey for what you get and the overall build quality isn't particularly special either. They hold up well in my experience but personally the Fenix headlamps seem better built, more full featured in certain regards and have better heatsinking.

However the Petzl's I've owned/used are comfortable, functional and the flip up diffuser on the Myos has really become a must have for me because of how it has affected the way I use them.


----------



## Pahrens (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm still liking the look of the Petzl's more than any others. I think the 60 lumen Tikka would have enough light. Battery life is more important to me than overall brightness and I hate fiddling with too many modes. It sounds like people don't have trouble with the longevity of them either.

I think some of the Princeton Tecs look ok though, especially the Remix Pro.

My main reason for not liking the Zebralight is that it does weird things sometimes, like not cycling modes correctly. By taking the battery out and leaving it for a while it settles down. After seeing the poll on here about the failures of Zebralights it doesn't inspire much confidence.


----------



## Stevie (Sep 27, 2010)

I've had a few Petzl lights and think that they are well made and pretty durable (for plastic lights that is).

On the models I have there are a couple of things I find annoying. The Myo XP is has an annoying spot of glare that prevents me from seeing further. The glare is due to the plastic lens being in the down position for 'throw'; the bottom bit that you flip with your thumb is clear and light from the LED is channelled down here into my eyes. I tried to fix with some black paint, but the paint kept coming off and in the end I just got fed up with it.

The Tikka's have PWM on the lower modes. If you are reading in a tent the flicker is noticable and may bother some users. It bothers me.

Although my PT Eos is not as durable, I just prefer it as I tend not to bash up my lights (I'm actually rather protective of them in a sad kinda way ha ha!) Eos does not use PWM and has no glare.

My two sheckels.


----------



## grunt soldier (Sep 27, 2010)

i have a petzl headlamp and they seem to last forever. very good quality and very reasonable prices. i do have to say though i like my zebralights better but i wasn't aware of them having issues. i will have to look into that. 

i think headlamps along with other torches a lot of it is personal preference so if you like the petzl's i say go for it


----------



## kevinm (Sep 27, 2010)

For just around town, Petzl and PrincetonTec are on par. When caving and water-proof-ness and durability are the main concerns, we use Petzls for cheap lights. If we can afford it (and most of us can't), we go for Little Monkey, Scurion, or Stenlight. 

My Zebralight has never behaved in any way other than the way it should. I like it a lot.

The Surefire Saint and Minimus are both really nice, but expensive. For the same price, I'd get a Stenlight.

Kevin


----------



## NoSweat88 (Sep 27, 2010)

Pahrens said:


> Hehe, the military channel. In South Australia we have ABC, Seven, Nine, Ten and SBS. Well people who have a TV do... We don't. But yeah I agree that says a lot about the Petzl's, if they can survive what those guys put them through I'm sure they'll be ok with me.
> 
> I like the sound of a Petzl going for 20 years too.


 

OOPS...didn't take the time to see where you're from.

My mistake.


----------



## John_Galt (Sep 27, 2010)

NoSweat88 said:


> On almost ALL of the shows which feature modern military subjects, the "boys" are wearing Petzl. In MY book, that says a lot.
> 
> 
> NoSweat88




That's not necessarily because they're durable, or the best out there... There was thread awhile back where one of the news channels had a slide show about our soldiers in the Middle East. They showed a group of marines packing in the dark, with their red output energizer dollar store quality headlights. The platoon had bought them in bulk, because they were cheap, and readily available, not because they thought they were the best.

Again, just because some military types use it, isn't necessarily an endorsement of ruggedness.


----------



## RyanA (Sep 27, 2010)

I like the point you made John.

Personally I'd like to see many of the mainstream manufacturers like Petzl and Princeton tec move to aluminum, at the very least for the rear of the housing.


----------



## Gaffle (Sep 28, 2010)

Unfortunately my Myo Xp (the new version) took a dump on me. The wire connection has become loose. I tried turning it on one day and nothing. I wiggle the wire around and I get light. Let go of wire and  no light. My first Myo also dumped on me, but that may have been because of some NiMH when I first bought that light.

I know my current Myo is fixable, just stupid that it broke.

Now my Princeton Tec headlights have lasted a long time. I bought the Aurora a long time ago at REI when it was on sale. Just a small cluster LED headlight, nothing special, but that light being mega cheap has outlasted both of my Myo lights. I currently have the PT Remix and PT Fuel (the wifes). I really like my Remix right now. Comfortable to wear, plenty bright, and the low of the 5mm LED cluster is perfect for night reading.


----------



## cave dave (Sep 28, 2010)

Quite a few of the Petzl all the BD, and newer PT's use PWM for the lower brightness settings. They are about at a 100hz to which is very noticeable and completely annoying. I have a friend who will get visual migraines from the PWM. Other people don't seem to notice at all, but its something to consider.

I would recommend the latest 70lm current regulated EOS. Don't buy old stock or you will get old emitters. 

I like the Apex, but they aren't water tight and they all seem to develop cracks. So its hard to recommend.


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Sep 28, 2010)

Aside from the fact that I've had zero customer service from them when I asked for it, I like Petzl just fine, but I don't rely on headlamps for critical- use scenarios- for those I have my handheld SF units. For trail walking, CC skiing at night, etc, they are reliable and so much 'way better than the old 3-6 D battery units somebody already mentioned that they got my 'purchasing' vote without much thought. I keep a bunch of the little e+lites in various places as 10 year survival lights (because of the lithium batteries).

EDIT: I neglected to say I have 2 myos, a regular headband model and one with a belt mounted battery box for freezing weather so the batteries stay warm- both do fine service and are not likely to get broken if they're on my head... unless my head gets broken as well in which case I won't miss the light too much.


----------



## Pahrens (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't like the sound of the PWM. My Fiancé doesn't like the sound of it either, she notices these things more than me too.

I didn't realise the EOS was regulated, I'll have to look into that one more. Thanks so far for all the great input.


----------



## Pahrens (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow it says 50 hours regulated in the low mode for the PT EOS! Does anyone know how many lumens it is in the low setting? Also what is the interface like? Are they easy to use?


----------



## cave dave (Sep 28, 2010)

Pahrens said:


> Wow it says 50 hours regulated in the low mode for the PT EOS! Does anyone know how many lumens it is in the low setting? Also what is the interface like? Are they easy to use?



About 5 lm in the low mode. 

PT is pretty good for a big company about updating their emitters, but I don't think PT ever updated the EOS drivers, so each new brighter LED just makes all the levels brighter as well.


----------



## Pahrens (Sep 28, 2010)

5 Lumens is good. That would be perfect for up close work and not even that bad for easy tracks. Is the EOS very durable? I'm starting to like the sounds of this one.


----------



## cave dave (Sep 28, 2010)

The interface is pretty typical. Push the button for high, and push within a couple seconds for med and low. Wait a few seconds and a push will turn it off.

This review is still valid even though current Eos are much brighter.
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/princetontec_eos.htm


----------



## Pahrens (Sep 28, 2010)

That's what I was expecting for the interface, and that makes me happy because I quite like it. Not too much fidgeting around. Thanks Cave Dave!


----------



## cave dave (Sep 28, 2010)

Pahrens said:


> 5 Lumens is good. That would be perfect for up close work and not even that bad for easy tracks. Is the EOS very durable? I'm starting to like the sounds of this one.



I have found it to be very durable, and haven't seen any complaints on CPF. Also its pretty easy to mod. I have 3, that I put SSC's in. One has the stock optic, another with a reflector and one with a diffuser material (similar to SF F04).


----------



## Pahrens (Sep 28, 2010)

Well it's certainly looking like a great light then. The review was very favourable for it too. Thanks again!


----------



## NoSweat88 (Sep 28, 2010)

John_Galt said:


> That's not necessarily because they're durable, or the best out there... There was thread awhile back where one of the news channels had a slide show about our soldiers in the Middle East. They showed a group of marines packing in the dark, with their red output energizer dollar store quality headlights. The platoon had bought them in bulk, because they were cheap, and readily available, not because they thought they were the best.
> 
> Again, just because some military types use it, isn't necessarily an endorsement of ruggedness.


 

I was under the impression that, when it came to "personal" items like this, a lot of the military buy their own gear.

I guess I assumed that they had purchased them on their own since what was provided was probably inferior. I didn't think for a second that the military had supplied them. See a few Princeton Tecs out there as well.

Am I wrong?


----------



## NoSweat88 (Sep 28, 2010)

petersmith6 said:


> my Princeton Tec Apex packed up after 2 months after the plastic cracked and it fell apart. my first petzel is 20 years old and still goning strong and my tikka was one of the first and it still going strong.


 

OUCH!!! Anyone else with similar Apex issues??? Anyone??? I haven't purchased yet.


----------



## NoFair (Sep 28, 2010)

NoSweat88 said:


> OUCH!!! Anyone else with similar Apex issues??? Anyone??? I haven't purchased yet.



1 out of 4 have cracked. That was one of the first ones with a Luxeon led in it. The other 3 have been waterproof and are doing good. 


That said PT should really upgrade the plastic in the Apex lights..


----------



## hopkins (Sep 29, 2010)

some earlier discussion of cracking plastic in PT headlamps

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/247472


----------



## Pahrens (Sep 30, 2010)

The Princeton Tecs don't sound great for their durability. I had a look at the review at http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/princetontec_eos.htm and also found one on an old Petzl Tikka XP http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/petzl_tikka_xp.htm.

Although the Petzl is not regulated you are getting above 50% brightness for 5 hours whereas the regulated Princeton Tec you are getting above 50% for only 3.25 hours. After this the Petzl continues to go down slowly but the Princeton Tex drops quite fast. I think I like the unregulated light more.

I'll have to look more into Zebralights though. I've been using my SC30W lately and it's not acting up. They are nice for the size, weight, durability and brightness. I don't know how the battery life compares though.


----------



## cave dave (Sep 30, 2010)

Pahrens said:


> The Princeton Tecs don't sound great for their durability. I had a look at the review at http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/princetontec_eos.htm and also found one on an old Petzl Tikka XP http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/petzl_tikka_xp.htm.
> 
> Although the Petzl is not regulated you are getting above 50% brightness for 5 hours whereas the regulated Princeton Tec you are getting above 50% for only 3.25 hours. After this the Petzl continues to go down slowly but the Princeton Tex drops quite fast. I think I like the unregulated light more.



But in those reviews the EOS was near twice as bright on high. Makes it hard to compare.


----------



## Pahrens (Sep 30, 2010)

I see, that does make it very hard.


----------



## NoFair (Oct 2, 2010)

Regarding the Princeton Tec Apex; PT said the plastic has been upgraded (got an e-mail yesterday)

Sverre


----------



## cave dave (Oct 2, 2010)

NoFair said:


> Regarding the Princeton Tec Apex; PT said the plastic has been upgraded (got an e-mail yesterday)
> 
> Sverre


They told me the same thing a year ago and the warranty replacement one still cracked. The orange on the Apex seems to be the worst. The Orange on the EOS is fine.


----------



## hurricane (Oct 17, 2010)

I've had many Petzl headlamps over about 18 years; used primarily for climbing and various outdoor stuff. None of them have ever let me down. I've had a Mega, Duo, Tikka, Tikka Plus, Tikka XP2, eLight and I have two Myo XPs [different gens]. That's 8 different Petzls and they've all been great. They're well designed, lightweight, and pretty bomber. That said, my next headlamp, without question will be a SureFire Saint. SureFire makes fantastic stuff. Compare a Tikka or Myo beam to a Saint and you immediately see what you're paying for.

Personally, I've heard so many terrible things about Princeton Tec that I've never been tempted and their designs look pretty crappy IMO. I read a thread once about a guy who was praising their customer service - his PT light had failed about 10 times and they had to keep replacing it. By number 2 I would have parted ways.


----------



## nick-nack (Oct 17, 2010)

NoSweat88 said:


> I was under the impression that, when it came to "personal" items like this, a lot of the military buy their own gear.
> 
> I guess I assumed that they had purchased them on their own since what was provided was probably inferior. I didn't think for a second that the military had supplied them. See a few Princeton Tecs out there as well.
> 
> Am I wrong?



It varies quite a lot from group to group. Some guys who aren't on the 'front line' pretty much get the bare minimum. 
I have a few mates over there and the gear they get, besides from the basic, varies. One got a Gerber, the other got a Leatherman multi-tool and the other guy got nothing.

I remember reading that it is up to the one in command to decide what his group needs. And then he will put in an other for what he thinks is necessary.

But back on topic - I have never had a Petzl I didn't like. Currently using the Tactikka Plus and loving it. Plenty of light with plenty of runtime. And having the option between a more diffused (flood) beam or a tighter beam is really useful. You can't go wrong with a Petzl.


----------



## mulder89 (Oct 19, 2010)

I suppose Im a little late on this one but I have used a Petzl for years at work. They usually get stolen or lost before they stop working. In fact I have never heard of one failing at work and we go thorough hundreds per year. Not one has been replaced due to it breaking down or because of damage.
They changed the style of the ones they give us at work to a single LED style and they are crap compared to the 4 led Tikka models. They are a great unit.
David


----------



## mhpreston (Oct 5, 2015)

For convenience and flexibility I stick to the Zipka. Have also just bought an elite as a back up. Mind you, I can't recall any of my Petzls breaking down. My current Zipka (rain proof) went into the Thames a couple of weeks ago and still works fine. Does anyone here own an elite and if so, how do you rate it?


----------



## straightShot (Oct 16, 2015)

I had a Petzl Tactikka. I think that was the name. It had a red sliding lens that would cover the white output for converting to red for walking in the dark both to and from my place of hunting and even a great spotlight if I slid off the red lens and clicked the button to boost the white output if I really needed it. It had on/off buttons that were easy to reach and easy to push on and off and to cycle through the different output levels, even with gloves on. Its battery cover sometimes required delicate manipulation in order to open it to get to the batteries without cracking the side plastic ears over the retaining bumps, and I had to use a screwdriver or fingernail to start the process, but the cover stayed put and my batteries never fell out on their own. A rubber o-ring also kept all the moisture out. I had one lamp for myself and I liked it so much that I bought two others as gifts.

Well, I had my lamp on my head, got overheated walking through deep snow as it was starting to get light out just before sunrise, took my cap off, and accidentally flung my light into the deep snow. It was getting light out and I didn't know that I had tossed it off of my head at the time, but I remembered hearing some sort of thunk when I got to where I was going and had thought at the time that it was snow or a branch falling. I backtracked along my footprints trying to find it, but the falling snow on top of the knee-high white stuff ate it up.

I bought a Petzl Tactikka +RBG as a replacement. I absolutely loved my old one, but I hate this new one. The red output is now a separate LED and I find it barely acceptable when trying to maneuver around obstacles in the woods as it may only be 5 lumens or so of output. This is too low for me. 10 or more would be better. My old one was probably that bright.

The cap over the batteries is much easier to open than on the old lamp with its side connectors, but it’s also much easier to snag and have a battery pop out. That happened on the first time out to my hunting stand in the dark. Luckily, I have a handheld flashlight in my pack and extra batteries, so losing one of the three batteries in my lamp in the dark by somehow snagging it open didn’t ruin my hunt. It just slowed me down a bit, but the cover shouldn’t open THAT easily.

The on/off buttons on the new light are much harder to manipulate and leave a lot to be desired. Don’t even try to do anything with gloves on. They’re hard enough to work with bare fingers. Finally, the new light lacks an o-ring to keep moisture out, but I’m not sure if that really matters.

All in all, I would recommend thinking about purpose for which you want to use the lamp and then decide on which lamp to buy. I should have done that myself rather than just buying one based on my previous experience with the previous model. If I had done my homework, I would have seen that the red led output wasn’t sufficient for my needs. I couldn’t have guessed about the buttons and the ease with which the battery cover can open at inopportune times, but the lack of red led output should have been enough, if I was smart. Now, I’m looking once again.

Good luck!


----------



## WigglyTheGreat (Oct 17, 2015)

Petzl seem like a great reliable brand. I am thinking of buying one to throw in my glove box for a just in case light. Maybe a AAA model for ~$30 or so would do the job well. I am currently checking Amazon for something that fits the bill.


----------



## yellow (Oct 17, 2015)

ugly plastic junk!
You name whatever enterprise 
--> the "typical makers" that the backpackers use, for ages now; because they (the backpackers) do not now better

These makers can form plastic parts, correct. They became really good in that.
But they have not gotten the difference when the bulb light swapped the the white led!
Not the slightest clue on how to *build a light FOR A LED EMITTING DIODE*

check with the "new" makers: Zebralight, Fenix, Olight, ...
and get a *metal housing* light for Your high powered led-headlamp

PS: instead of the even more useless 3*AAA crap, get anything with 1*AA


----------



## WigglyTheGreat (Oct 17, 2015)

Ugly plastic junk lol. For my glove box I am interested in a cheap "junk" option where I don't care if it gets lost or broken. I have a Zebralight h600w and also a H602w already, but they are not lights I want to leave in the glove box. When I am done using them they have a specific place I keep them just like my car keys, where I always know where to look for them. If the Zebralight AA light was cheaper I would get one of those for the glovebox, but it's $64 and I'm not sure I want to spend that much for something that just mostly sits there. Frankly I don't want to spend $30 either so I'll probably get a sub $20.


----------



## marinemaster (Oct 17, 2015)

Yes they are very good. One of the best. They always work reliably for me.


----------



## Blue72 (Oct 21, 2015)

yellow said:


> ugly plastic junk!
> 
> --> the "typical makers" that the backpackers use, for ages now; because they (the backpackers) do not now better





mmmmm....no!

Many backpackers are just as educated on flashlights as the people on this forum....including myself


many still use petzls because they are great lights that have been proven in many harsh conditions, plus the beam angle on some petzl models is wider then many of the so called flood lights that are popular on this forum

my son has had a tikkina that has seen very hard use for years without ever failing and the batteries only get replaced once a year, if that

the new tikkina is only $19 is 80-100 lumens and still has a long runtime which is important for backpackers


nothing worse then setting you high beams on while hiking and having to change batteries an hour into the trail


petzls are set it and forget it...the zipkas are some of the lightest compact headlamps around, which is great for ultralighters

the e-lite is even smaller and can get the job done with decent run times as well

the only drawback to the elite it has a narrower beam profile then other petzl models


----------



## markr6 (Oct 21, 2015)

*These Petzls are making me thirsty!
*


----------



## Illum (Oct 21, 2015)

Petzl's are not performers, but they just work


----------



## geokite (Oct 21, 2015)

No no no, it's

*These peTZLS, are making me THIRsty.*


----------



## reppans (Oct 21, 2015)

Petzl and Black Diamond headlamps drove me nuts and over to good flashlights. I don't know how they are now, but mine always started out on high forcing me to cycle down every time, the lows were too high killing night vision, used red filters/LEDs instead of efficient sub-lumen modes (two wrongs don't make a right), runtimes too short, inefficient multi-cell (usually 3) configs, unregulated dimming from the get go, noticeable PWM, bad tints, plastic housing that cracked/broke, large/bulky and unpocketable.... blah, blah.


----------



## WigglyTheGreat (Oct 22, 2015)

markr6, I think you are thinking of Pretzels. I prefer Snyder's of Hanover Pretzel Pieces, Hot Buffalo Wing flavor with my beer.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 22, 2015)

geokite said:


> No no no, it's
> 
> *These peTZLS, are making me THIRsty.*





WigglyTheGreat said:


> markr6, I think you are thinking of Pretzels. I prefer Snyder's of Hanover Pretzel Pieces, Hot Buffalo Wing flavor with my beer.



LOL I was wondering if anyone would get this!

I've owned one Petzl. Trash. Unbelievably purple PWM trash. Red flip down filter was a nice idea until I realized it turned purple light into orangish/pink. When I'm out in the woods backpacking, I actually like to enjoy the scenery, even at night.


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 22, 2015)

I am still pretty happy with my BD Storm.
Variable output on, beam, flood or red lighting.
That's variable up or down, I like you don't have to go full power to lower, it's how other lights should be.
It's held up even being abused.


----------

